# Cuda12 vs tarpon 120



## Bb9109 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm looking to buy my first kayak. I will be fishing mostly inshore and would like to hear some opinions. So far I think I like the cuda a little better...thanks


----------



## DanielSon28 (Mar 16, 2015)

Two great kayaks, can't go wrong with either of them. I personally have a Cuda 14 and love it. Never had an issue. The center hatch is an awesome feature that really helps with storage. You should try Pensacola Kayak and Sail, I know they sell Jacksons not sure about the tarpon, they will be able to answer all your questions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

PKS has both and available for demo.


----------



## superdave (Jul 3, 2009)

I have owned both a 14' Tarpon and a 14' Cuda, so I can compare the two for you. 
*Tarpon*
Pros
-Is a rocketship to paddle compared to the Cuda 
-Hull is quieter and tracks better than the Cuda
-The built in track system is nice, but also an easy add-on to the other boat
Cons
-Not as stable to stand in as the Cuda
-Not as much, or as convenient storage as the Cuda
-Seat, though nice when compared to budget kayaks, is no where near as nice as the Cuda's

*Cuda*
Pros
-The long storage compartment in between you legs is super handy, especially for rod storage when launching and landing in the surf
-The paddle notches modeled into the hull are really convenient and useful
-The thing is a barge to stand in
-The seat is comfortable and the two height options are nice to have
Cons
-Tons of hull slap in choppy water. Water shoots out of the scupper plugs and you are definitely not sneaking up on any fish in a head-on chop
-On the older models (pre 2015?), the bazooka tubes are useless for trolling. I found them impossible to tighten the Ram ball mount enough so they couldn't be pulled down. Lost a rod/reel from a strike while trolling once. I think the newer ones have a different setup that addresses this problem
-It's a little thing, but the offset handle in the back is kind of a pain to deal with while carrying the boat. Boat wants to tilt while carrying

If I had to choose between the two today, I would go with the Jackson. While there are a few frustrating things about it, it's just a better setup if fishing is your primary use. That's all I can think of right now. If anything else comes to mind, I'll come back and post it
For FWIW, I owned the Jackson for about 4 months before I bit the bullet and ponied up for a Hobie, which turned out to be a great decision. For the way I use a kayak, I just don't see myself going back to a paddle kayak anytime soon


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to echo superdave on his assessment. I want to add that Jackson now has a Cuda LT model that is thermoformed and thus about 15-20lbs lighter. It is more responsive and faster than the other Cuda models as well. Comes with gear tracks, the new bazooka tubes and a padded deck floor to minimize deck noise. It is a bit more expensive but it is, in my opinion, the best Cuda option as it steps up everything about it.

http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/cuda-lt/


----------

